# Outdoor bagseed grow !



## BSki8950 (Jul 26, 2007)

Alright i recieved these plants from my cuzin who told me the seeds were from just a regular bag. They were about a week old when i recieved the plants and they were looking really rough. He told me he had planted about 3 seeds in the same hole. I told him that was a no no when growing because the roots were going to fight for nutrients and the leaves are probably going to overcrowd eachother looking for sunlight:shocked: . So i took them out of the small pot they were in and put them in a larger pot. Anyways im using a mix of Miracle grow organic and regular Miracle grow potting mix. This defeats the whole purpose of organic soil but i didnt have enough of it. I think they are around a 3-4 weeks old and they are recovering fine from the transplant and look alright. Once they get too big for the pot i will put them in the ground. I just hope i dont end up with 3 males haha. let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 27, 2007)

*Sup mang. They are looking very nice and healthy. By the looks of things them babies are gonna be some nice bushes. Here's some GREEN MOJO for them babies.  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks TBG .. Should i tie one or 2 of them down because they are so close together or should I let nature have its way ?


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Jul 27, 2007)

well they are lookin healthy, ive never really seen a side by side grow before maybe to late for LST i dunno a whole lot on that but yea the roots will deffianatly be fighting, and i think there may even be a potential for hermies when plants are parked next to eachother like that
BEST OF LUCK they look great!!


----------



## BSki8950 (Jul 30, 2007)

Heres another photo I took yesterday.. They are shooting up and I was wonder if should even try LST .. I think it might get even more overcrowded if I do this ... They look really good right now and I wouldnt mind more growth in the middle .. But i might just keep it as is and see what happens


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 15, 2007)

Heres a little update on my babies.. They get plenty of sunlight and are shooting up like crazy .. I think they might be somewhat Indica but there is no way to tell since its bag seed. I cut one of them and its looking great. They just started getting alternate nodes just a few days ago and i have a picture of this. Im still just letting the nutes in the soil take care of them but in a few weeks im going to start giving them bone meal or blood meal for flowering. I was also thinking about putting them in the soil in a few weeks but i dont know it will be to late. Well enough of my endless blaber. Let me know what you think . Thanks. :woohoo:


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 16, 2007)

looking real good for the couple extra weeks of growth keepit up what ever you are doing it seems to woking well , depending on where you are at you still have 2 months  roughly  to grow out doors


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 16, 2007)

looking good, keep it up, careful with the meals and what not theres alot of stuff out there safer to use than those and more effecient. 

a good adoption job i might add.


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 27, 2007)

I just found out that 2 out of 3 of them are female ... The male looked the best and it was hard to cut but these things just have to be done in life .... I will get pictures up real soon .... I was just wondering what are the risks of using blood meal or bone meal for organic nutes while flowering ?


----------



## BSki8950 (Aug 27, 2007)

O yea i forgot that my soil is a mix of miracle grow organic soil and miracle grow regular potting soil .... I was wondering if I add more nutes like a 30-30-30 or some not so harsh blood or bone meal will i get nute burn you think ?


----------



## 50bud (Aug 31, 2007)

I haven't heard anything good about blood meal, i heard they will usually nute burn pretty bad, guess its worth trying though, just dont give them much, prob 1 teaspoon would be alright....


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 31, 2007)

How's it going BSki.....

Working on my own Nute issues right now so I can't be of much help with your questions about the bone meal....

I do like your bagseed girls.  Sure would like to see a pic or 2 of em' soon.

Later.......PB


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 1, 2007)

*Watch out for the strong MG it can burn your girls up.* *Its only my second grow but my first I made ALL the MISTAKES. MG was a big problem for me. Lots of the experienced growers on this site love it. My grow now is all Fox Farm products and doing good. *
*Your Girls are Looken Mighty Fine. Keep Em Going!!* 
*If ya got time stop by and check out my grow!! GOOD LUCK*:smoke1: 

*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## BSki8950 (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks guys ... yea i will get some pics up real soon


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 2, 2007)

hey bro sorry to here that one of them was a male and had to be the best looking one figures but hey at least you have two females that still look great good luck on the ladies and i will look around on the blood meal or bone meal for you see what i can find peace


----------



## Hick (Sep 3, 2007)

bski..if they are looking "happy 'n healthy"..."I" wouldn't muck w/ heavy ferts. Your plants will tell you when they get hungry or needy. 
IMHO...less is far easier to cure/diagnose than 'too much' fert's.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 3, 2007)

Males grow taller faster to drop pollen on the fems, its good you have 2 fems, you could have had 3 males :shocked: 

Hippy


----------



## BSki8950 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## BSki8950 (Sep 3, 2007)

here is a picture of the bigger of the two ladies .... sorry about the quality ... i will be putting better ones soon just been real bizzy .... i have her in a garden with other plants as well . sorry if you cant make her out


----------



## BSki8950 (Sep 3, 2007)

how could i tell when i have not enough nutes going to the plant ?


----------



## BSki8950 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well i have sad news to report ... one of my best looking ladies turned into a hermie ... I dont know what type of stress i made for the plant but it had female flowers and male polen sacks ... So i had to cut it down.. it was my first hermie and hopefully my last .. I still have 3 others that i hope can get swinging into gear and start flowering a little more than they are now ..


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> Well i have sad news to report ... one of my best looking ladies turned into a hermie ... I dont know what type of stress i made for the plant but it had female flowers and male polen sacks ... So i had to cut it down.. it was my first hermie and hopefully my last .. I still have 3 others that i hope can get swinging into gear and start flowering a little more than they are now ..



Ahhh Bski, there in lies one of the perils of growing bagseed. NOT trying to discourage anyone from it, but a "few" seeds in the bottom of a bag could have, and quite likely, came from a hermie flower that was "missed" during flowering. 
  Consider it. "Most" growers growing "high-grade" buds, are growing sensi...either eliminating males or growing from clones...
  A single seed, or "very few" seeds in a bud reflects a "hermi" pollination, in many cases. "Hermies procreate Hermies"...


----------



## BSki8950 (Sep 12, 2007)

that is very true hick i never thought of it that way ...


----------

